# 3dpt 1st DE cycle, how should I feel?



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Girls
Am hoping someone can help me 

I am 3dpt, 2 day old embies both 4 cells, grade 9, after tx at IM Barcelona.  Dr O was very positive and said we should be too but it all seems a bit surreal and I am finding it hard to know what I should/shouldn't be feeling.

I've had 6 transfers before with my own eggs and am used to feeling the after effects of EC and the hcg jab.  Not having all that has confused me  

I think a lot of what I am feeling is down to the fact all looks so perfect and its our best chance for a long time that I am protecting myself from the huge height I will have to fall from if it doesn't work.  Its been nearly 2 years since my last 2ww and nearly 3 years since we miscarried at 12 weeks and I guess I am scared of either outcome.

Any advice or reassurance would be appreciated.
Love from
OT x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Old Timer
I had first DE cycle as well on Monday - they were 4 day olds.  I would say I felt a lot better since I did not do egg stimming.  Had a bit of dull cramping every morning for a while.  Was really tired day of ET and day after but could have been the emotions and the heat ( very hot here in Crete at Chania clinic)

I miscarried as well in 2004 and can not really remember how that and past bfp felt back in 2003 and previous BFNs.  So looking forward to hear from others as well.  
Good luck with your cycle and 2 ww. 
Bonnie


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Bonnie
Good luck with your tx, what day do you test?

I've had some mild pains today and boobs have been more noticable but I think it must be down to the amount of progesterone, 200mg/8hrs.

I can remember so much about my bfp, the implantations pains, coffee starting to taste yuck, even when I had a bit of bleeding.  Probably not good for the sanity side of things.

Love from
OT x


----------

